# Flying Cackling, Fogging Witch



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I've completed the third member of my witches coven. 
We started with the traditional witch stirring her cauldron, then added a second witch last year reading from her spell book with 2 axis head movement. To get a little more from the scene, I wanted the third witch to have more movement and this is what I came up with.
The first video shows the construction of the mechanism and then there is a completed build video.
Hope you enjoy!











Here are the dimensions of the components.
The base is 48" x 26" and the angled support bars are 70"
The main upright is 65 1/2" with the upper holes drilled at 3/4" and 9" from the end.
The lower lifter bar is 68" with holes drilled 3/4" from each end
The upper lifter bar is 78" with a hole 3/4" from one end and holes at 3/4" and 10" from the end where the cylinder is attached.
The bar that holds the witch and rises up is 58" with holes at 13" and 20" from one end.
The bracket that holds the bottom of the cylinder is mounted with the hole at 25 1/2"
The cylinder is a 12" throw, 1 1/2" bore, universal mount with flow controls.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool! The movement is great and I really love her look. Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's beautiful. And if you lose power on Halloween evening, she'll still look good

Question - Do you disguise the mechanics (the framework holding her) or does the low lighting of nightfall do a good job of making it less visible?


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Very cool. I like the idea of plumbing the fog to the broom. Any chance you can shoot another video standing further back so we can see the bottom of the witch when she takes off?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks. 
Roxy, my biggest concern is running out of air or overloading my power. 
So many animatronics and only so much go juice!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Another great project Halstaff- but do you live at a zoo? It sounds like cockatoos and howler monkeys in the background!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Totally Cool....!!


----------



## witch_flight (Nov 4, 2010)

*Amazing lifter and prop*

Great prop Halstaff. Would you be willing to share the design/measurements of your lifter?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

witch_flight said:


> Great prop Halstaff. Would you be willing to share the design/measurements of your lifter?


Sure, happy to share.
I've added them to the original post.


----------



## witch_flight (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing!!!! Thank you very much for sharing...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

WOW you get some great height out of that thing! Looks great!


----------

